# ryzen 5 3600 numa node count, bios tweaks



## zoulztealer (Jun 25, 2020)

AMD Ryzen 3000 "Zen 2" BIOS Analysis Reveals New Options for Overclocking & Tweaking
					

AMD will launch its 3rd generation Ryzen 3000 Socket AM4 desktop processors in 2019, with a product unveiling expected mid-year, likely on the sidelines of Computex 2019. AMD is keeping its promise of making these chips backwards compatible with existing Socket AM4 motherboards. To that effect...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




the latest update for my board (gigabyte x570 ud) came with a load of new settings, for about a few i have some questions and which are mentioned in the article above.

first, there is the setting numa node per sockets, so my question would be, how many numa nodes per socket, does the r5 3600 have and what would i set accordingly in the bios? i suppose 2 nodes and 1 socket?

options are NPS0", "NPS1", "NPS2", "NPS4" and "Auto". my intention was to set it to nps0 (disable numa nodes?) to achieve interleaving, but not sure if makes any sense at all.

how many nodes does the r5 3600 have and would it be better to use auto, nps0 or nps2 suggesting every ccx has one node (2 * ccx for r5 3600)

second, what about dram map inversion, post package repair, write crc, error injection etc.? i suppose it would improve performance to disable most of the superfluous stuff but not sure about stuff like map inversion or bank group swap and so on. maybe these features could improve performance, im talking about performance solely for gaming though (frametimes).

what about the stuff called data eye and channel aggressors?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 25, 2020)

Post package repair.   








Write CRC.  https://blogs.synopsys.com/committedtomemory/2015/06/24/do-you-need-ddr4-write-crc/

For AM4 motherboads that support ECC ram I believe the error injection option is supposed to be a feature that allows testing that ECC ram error correction is working correctly.
(Many consumer ASRock boards support ECC however when I was working with MemTest86 support regarding their error injection option this BIOS option did not appear to work properly.)

From what I understand R5 3600 to R9 3950x is UMA so NUMA doesn't apply.   







Windows version 19.xx, BIOS updates with AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 Patch B, newer AMD chipset drivers, and Ryzen power plans help with respect to using the cores better.
Using software or OS commands you could choose to pin your games to the fastest cores.


----------



## zoulztealer (Jun 7, 2021)

according to process lasso it says: 1 socket, 1 group, 1 numa node, 6/12 cores

so, the r5 3600 does have actually a numa node, it has got 1 numa node per default.

theres another way, where it can also have one numa node per ccx with the respective bios options (numa nodes per socket, nps0, nps1, nps2, etc. and acpi l3 srat to treat each ccx as an numa domain). that would be a total of two numa nodes for the r5 3600 since it has got 2 ccx either. not sure if this is really working with r5 3600.



			https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56745_0.80.pdf


----------

